# Fishing information



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Some buddies are coming in during the next few weeks and will make a return trip every 3 months for business and pleasure. One of the guys really enjoys fishing and I'd like to tell him when it's legal to fish for various types but I can't locate anything online that's seems accurate. 

Anyone here know where I can find out when he can fish?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Start at the multibanco and buy your licenses, different ones for inland or sea. Take him to the Ocean, leave him there, go for nice meal, go back for him at least 12 hours later. Listen to him ***** all night about the one that got away.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As Silvers says licence first. Info here and when to fish in left column. You need to check locally as some rivers require a extra local licence.
On multibanco for ID number his passport add zeros at beginning if necessary.

Licenças de pesca desportiva — Autoridade Florestal Nacional


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I knew the two of you would know and reply! Yes, I'm already preparing to say, "WOW, and it got away???"


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Al the information you need . Happy fishing...or is it catching??


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...l/88469-fishing-portugal-fishing-permits.html





blackirishgirl said:


> Some buddies are coming in during the next few weeks and will make a return trip every 3 months for business and pleasure. One of the guys really enjoys fishing and I'd like to tell him when it's legal to fish for various types but I can't locate anything online that's seems accurate.
> 
> Anyone here know where I can find out when he can fish?


----------

